

Windows Server vNext delayed until 2016 - Xelaz
http://blogs.technet.com/b/server-cloud/archive/2015/01/30/windows-server-and-system-center-roadmap-update.aspx

======
Xelaz
Anybody else thinks it may have something to do with containers support? E.g.
Microsoft a) decided that first-class container support is a must, and b)
discovered it is hard / disruptive / intrusive to implement, and/or c) is
trying to figure out the right thing to do about Kubernetes?

